# PT-940 ??? 40 cal



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_*Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these guns. I found a really nice one at a local gun shop priced less than $300.00 is supposed to be used but looks new. I think PT-940 is th right model No. Any thoughts or exp would be appreciated.*_


----------

